# been afk for a couple of years



## southpaw420 (Sep 9, 2012)

I've been outta the loop for awhile. My first ? would most definitely have to be this; Wtf is the deal with all the garcinia ads? I mean granted I'm using outdated equipment and I'm no dev, but Jesus Christ I can't even find actual posts concerning the device I want to research. I understand if you've made a deal and in order to live up to the terms you have to put ad's somewhere, but could someone tell me how to bypass all crap that seems to be the only thing no one is talking about.

Thanx


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Where is a Moderator when you need one?

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/2877730-Where-is-a-Moderator-when-you-need-one?#entry4456818

Site is DOA for the most part and over run with spam. I just popped in to see if if anything improved since last time but apparently not.

Sent from my LG G4 on Tapatalk.


----------

